# looking to buy a bowfish rig... or find a friend



## Bradley_G (May 24, 2009)

anyone have any suggestions on how/where to get my first bowfishing rig? I've been looking online for used bows, can pick one up for about 100 bucks, but is it worth the thought to get a youth bow? I'm only 5'9" so the draw may not be such an issue, but i was wondering on the draw weight and if youth bows will give me the "umph" to get through the fish. 

I live right on allatoona and have a boat, I'd like to get a rig in the next few weeks and get started, I'm out all the time at night fishing anyways, thought I'd have some bow fun while out there. 

Anyone have any used/old/cheap gear that they'd look to sell, or a good idea on getting/setting up my first rig?


----------



## jleach (May 24, 2009)

Try checking the local pawn shops for a bow.  I got my bow for $40.00.  You can find them cheaper than that and sometimes haggle over price but make sure you check it out good and know what you are getting.

John


----------



## bronco611 (May 27, 2009)

*bowfishing bow*

look under archery trade and sale, there is a pretty good setup there for 150. set up ready to go. that is not a bad price for what is available.


----------



## castandblast (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a boat rig that I can take you out on. I used to live in Cartersville, but just moved to south Ga. I still have family there and visit frequently. On the bow set up; you just got to shell out some money. This is an expensive sport for some trash fish! I do have a youth bow that I shoot frequently and Im 6'2. Pm me and I'll try to set something up for you this summer when the water warms up.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 10, 2010)

i shoot a youth bow... mission menace will straight smack some fish


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Mar 10, 2010)

Any bow will do you just need something you can turn down to about 40 or 45 lbs and you can get a Muzzy Bowfishing kit for about $110 bucks.  So if you can find an old bow or a youth bow for 30-60 bucks you can get out pretty cheap.  I am working on a boat now PM me later in the year and maybe we can get out on Toona one night


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 11, 2010)

I shoot an old pearson colt recurve 50# @ 28" .  I screwed a ams retreiver to the riser and it works great.  you can pick up a good bowfishing bow at dang near any pawn shop but dont skimp on the reel.


----------

